# REC--Grilled avocado quesadillas



## PA Baker (May 30, 2005)

*Grilled Avocado Quesadillas*



Ingredients:4 flour tortillas

1 avocado
2 scallions, chopped
1/2 cup grated jack cheese
1 jalapeño pepper, seeded and coarsely chopped
2 cups prepared salsa
1 cup sour cream
​

​Preparation:


Prepare a bed of coals or preheat the gas grill. Remove the avocado from the skin, mash and spread over two of the tortillas. Sprinkle the scallions, jack cheese and jalapeño over the avocado. Cover each with a tortilla. Place on the grill and cook for two minutes. Carefully turn and cook for two more minutes. Cut each quesadilla into piecesand serve with your favorite salsa.


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

Do you hear that? It's the sound of angels singing.

I adore all things avocado, but have never tried cooking a quesadilla outside on the grill. That's genius!


----------



## PA Baker (May 30, 2005)

I wondered how long it would take you to find this recipe, jkath!  I thought of you the instant I read it.  Are you making some tonight?


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

You know, I just may! They would be so good with a good batch of carne asada!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, PA that recipe sounds wonderful.  Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------

